# Books



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

I am looking at buying two labs next spring and am wondering if anyone has any recommendations on traing books to read over the winter. Any info would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

definately look into evan graham stuff.


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Appreciated!


----------



## boykinhntr (Mar 11, 2006)

Wow 2 lab pups is going to be TOUGH!!!!

I like 10 Minute Retriever b/c it is accurate and very easy to read. I have heard great things about Evan G's books as well.


----------



## jkolson (Mar 22, 2006)

I like Mike Goulds "The labrador shooting dog"


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

The 10 minute retriever is a great book! Use common sense as well. Dont push to hard when they are a pup or you can ruin a dog. Teach her birds are fun and the rest will come late. The best dog trainer i knew when i trained dogs once told me. When my dogs are a year old they will probably only be able to run one mark at a time but when they are 2 they will win trials and he did!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

game dog and water dog are excellent book and easy to follow. They are great for people who do not have massive amounts of time to train.


----------

